# A type of 'buzz' pollination?



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Very interesting and fascinating! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Solarbeez (Apr 20, 2012)

westernbeekeeper said:


> Very interesting and fascinating! Thanks for the link.


150 hives? That's a bunch...I'll be doing good with 4-5 hives.
Pat


----------

